# best state to hunt whitetail deer



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Montana!


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

texas no doubt best conservation program in the world but it depends on where you hunt because texas is alot bigger than ohio so theres a few different areas west texas being the best for antler size


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What are we basing this off of? biggest bucks? number of deer?


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

i would say a mixture of the two


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I allready say Ohio is one of thebest states to hunt for big whitetails, and I think it's stupid that some guys I know up in Ohio go to Illinois to go hunt bucks when they have just a big if not even bigger deer there in Ohio, I'll be heading to Ohio in Late October, I'll be a little south of Chilicothe where we hunt which is where we have realtives and my grandparents have a house up there and we hunt on our relatives farm land. The town that we are in is actually Bainbridge which is about 30 minutes from Chilicothe and Bainbridge is about an hour south or west from Columbus. Our cousin shot a 172" buck on his property a year or so ago and a few years ago my grandfather shot a 160" 18 point ther and my other cousin shot a 150 something" 8 point on that property as well. I shot a buck ther a few years ago but it wasn't big especially for Ohio and I've shot a few does there as well and seen some big bucks but no shots.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

> best state to hunt whitetail deer
> what state do you think is the best state to hunt white tail deer i think ohio because.
> -ohio is very well managed
> -no rifles to where you cant shoot a deer @ 400yds.
> ...


no doubt


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

All I know is that there's not many deer in MO and no big ones.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

truetexan#1 said:


> texas no doubt best conservation program in the world but it depends on where you hunt because texas is alot bigger than ohio so theres a few different areas west texas being the best for antler size


+1


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

everybody is gonna say their home state


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not my home state, that's for sure


----------



## a.perrin12 (Aug 27, 2009)

ARKANSAS!!! They may not be huge but we got some world records and Theys a bunch of deer


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

in the midwest anywhere....continues to produce year after year


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

What are you guys talking about................michigans the best by far


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Texas has by far the most deer in it hands down, but Ohio has the monster bucks...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

We still got you guys beat!:wink:


----------

